# October Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (25 September 2009)

Good afternoon everyone!  

With September quickly drawing to a close it's time to start thinking about your entry for the October stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader this month is happytown, whose selection *DMA* has achieved a very impressive 102.86% return so far during September. Drillinto is currently in second place with *SRZ*, sitting on an equally impressive 92.98% gain. Rounding out the top three this month is Knobby22 whose pick *BAU* is just behind the two leaders with a 91.87% price increase during the month so far. These figures are based on yesterday's (24/09/09) close.

The stock tipping competition this month is once again proudly sponsored by Stator-AFM. Stator-AFM is portfolio management software designed to give you total control over all your trading activities. Stator enables you to measure and understand every aspect of your financial returns. If you are a casual investor or serious trader, Stator is essential portfolio management software for anyone with exposure to the financial markets. From risk management to tax planning, Stator has it all. Be sure to pay them a visit and see how it can benefit you!

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. 

3. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition, as are stocks that are currently suspended from trading.

4. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between October 1 and October 31.

5. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Wednesday September 30 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. 

Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!


----------



## swm79 (25 September 2009)

MEO thanks Joe


----------



## nunthewiser (25 September 2009)

BDM 

thanks joe


----------



## springhill (25 September 2009)

CXY thanks


----------



## gooner (25 September 2009)

NXS thanks Joe


----------



## jonojpsg (25 September 2009)

I'll try AAM thanks Joe


----------



## TheAbyss (25 September 2009)

PXR - With any luck this will have some legs left in it


----------



## Lucky_Country (25 September 2009)

ADI 

Farmin deal done let the market re rate this company !!!


----------



## explod (25 September 2009)

sss please Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (25 September 2009)

PDM thanks Joe


----------



## spooly74 (25 September 2009)

INL thanks Joe.


----------



## drillinto (25 September 2009)

KIK


----------



## GumbyLearner (25 September 2009)

SVL please Joe


----------



## Gillie (25 September 2009)

CBH please Joe


----------



## jonnycage (25 September 2009)

avx please joe


----------



## kgee (25 September 2009)

GGG even though I've got a feeling I could lose my shirt with it


----------



## pan (25 September 2009)

nsl


----------



## Muschu (25 September 2009)

STX please Joe.


----------



## Putty7 (25 September 2009)

LKO please Joe


----------



## Agentm (25 September 2009)

sbr

cheers


----------



## derty (25 September 2009)

EMU please


----------



## son of baglimit (25 September 2009)

NMS

the LNG hype has only just begun.


----------



## adobee (25 September 2009)

AAR

Please

Let the sleeping giant awaken ..


----------



## Boyou (25 September 2009)

I'll grab CFU this time..still has lots more steam in the boiler.

Thanks ,Joe


----------



## greggy (25 September 2009)

CYS please.  Thanks Joe


----------



## bigdog (25 September 2009)

AXY thanks Joe


----------



## Mickel (25 September 2009)

LNC again please, Joe.


----------



## Trader Paul (25 September 2009)

Hi Joe,

RSG on this end, as several positive time cycles are due,
in October 2009 ... 

Many thanks.

have a great week

   paul


----------



## Wysiwyg (26 September 2009)

VMG thanks.


----------



## sam76 (27 September 2009)

BOS please


----------



## Dowdy (27 September 2009)

OMI


----------



## insider (27 September 2009)

BMN por favor senor Joe


----------



## tigerboi (27 September 2009)

*QBE:my tip has the lowest ctp i can find*

QBE thanks joe

they did me a good deal on my ctp,great service
unlike aami...


----------



## berbouy (27 September 2009)

GMR
for a mix of swedish /african this month  thanks joe.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 September 2009)

TZL please


----------



## Sean K (28 September 2009)

I'll put the mozz on AZM this month.

I want to pick some up a bit cheaper.


----------



## lianeisme (28 September 2009)

SUN please


----------



## Peanut (28 September 2009)

OEX again thanks


----------



## jancha (28 September 2009)

ESG thanks


----------



## jbocker (28 September 2009)

Joe, EDE for me please.


----------



## kenny (28 September 2009)

*XEN *this time thanks.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## GumbyLearner (28 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> SVL please Joe




Joe could you please scratch SVL.

Please pencil me in for TAS.


----------



## Knobby22 (28 September 2009)

EHL thanks


----------



## Donga (28 September 2009)

LKO, cos I like Wombats, thanks


----------



## Bushrat (28 September 2009)

COK.

thanks


----------



## legendlowe (28 September 2009)

SDL is my choice, followed by BLY and PNA.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2009)

GumbyLearner said:


> Joe could you please scratch SVL.
> 
> Please pencil me in for TAS.




Unfortunately no substitutions can be made once you have entered the competition.


----------



## Joe Blow (28 September 2009)

legendlowe said:


> SDL is my choice, followed by BLY and PNA.






Bushrat said:


> COK.
> 
> thanks




Please read the qualifying criteria in the first post in this thread.


----------



## grace (28 September 2009)

KAR because it is sinking at the minute......


----------



## LeeTV (28 September 2009)

*WHN* thanks


----------



## alf_ber (28 September 2009)

CXY -- thanx


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 September 2009)

AMP please Joe

gg


----------



## noirua (28 September 2009)

ATV - Atlantic Gold, thanks Joe


----------



## matty2.0 (28 September 2009)

MOF for me if possible please.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## prozac (28 September 2009)

RRS thank you.


----------



## nulla nulla (28 September 2009)

I'll stay with* DXS *for this month as well thanks Joe


----------



## guntherg (28 September 2009)

PRR thanks


----------



## roland (28 September 2009)

IFN thanks Joe


----------



## Kalvin (28 September 2009)

RWD thanks Joe


----------



## Zird (28 September 2009)

SFR please Joe


----------



## ColB (28 September 2009)

LBY thanks Joe


----------



## Miner (28 September 2009)

Agentm said:


> sbr
> 
> cheers




Ah Ah
Your tipping looks like started much earlier - 120 % in one day
Great Agentm


----------



## Miner (28 September 2009)

RAW for me Joe
Thnks


----------



## CarbonSteel (29 September 2009)

EXS thanks Joe


----------



## inenigma (29 September 2009)

ARX thanks Joe.


----------



## Dangerous (29 September 2009)

SLA for me please


----------



## supermatt (29 September 2009)

COK ty


----------



## lukeaye (29 September 2009)

BTA for me please


----------



## munga (29 September 2009)

coe thks


----------



## Cloud9 (29 September 2009)

WCL

cheers C9


----------



## radioham6 (29 September 2009)

Hi All,

MEO for me sir.

Cheers


----------



## Bel58 (29 September 2009)

BLY


----------



## YELNATS (29 September 2009)

GTE thanks.


----------



## Semillon (29 September 2009)

USA thanks


----------



## aramz (29 September 2009)

ENT thanks.


----------



## explod (29 September 2009)

explod said:


> sss please Joe




Is it possible for me to change to RNG thanks joe


----------



## So_Cynical (29 September 2009)

*EWC* - Energy World Corporation

Thanks Joe


----------



## happyjack (29 September 2009)

BDR Thanks Joe


----------



## Joules MM1 (29 September 2009)

bcd

:bite:


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (30 September 2009)

hmm ill give HFA a crack if its free 

cheers joe.


----------



## Out Too Soon (30 September 2009)

CTP thanks Joe     ( I've really doomed it now )


----------



## swm79 (30 September 2009)

Out Too Soon said:


> ( I've really doomed it now )




GREAT!!! thanks!


----------



## Real1ty (30 September 2009)

NDO thanks


----------



## white_goodman (30 September 2009)

BCD thanks


----------



## JimmySwell (30 September 2009)

I don't have a high enough post frequency to qualify, but if no-one has selected SRR, I'd like to give it a try.

Failing that, the pocket rocket MOG.

A third backup, in case it's free and we're still under the 100 contestants threshold, PSP.


----------



## Happy (30 September 2009)

TRF   thanks


----------



## Shrewd Crude (30 September 2009)

I will go for NGE thanks...
NGE has 6 permits in PNG that is set to really take off in the future with the PNG LNG development which is going into construction next year...
with FID late this year...
NGE has 6 permits, 3 of them look very attractive with two of them virtually overlapping into main PNG LNG development fairway...

.^sc


----------



## roofa (30 September 2009)

ESI thanks


----------



## craigj (30 September 2009)

AFR   thanks


----------



## white_goodman (30 September 2009)

white_goodman said:


> BCD thanks




sorry this has been taken *TRM* thanks


----------



## Ashsaege (30 September 2009)

time to get serious, MAE thanks Joe


----------



## AussiePaul72 (30 September 2009)

I'll take BCC thanks Joe! Good luck to all


----------

